# shakespeare wonderbow



## spotchasser (Feb 15, 2010)

Well i have aquired a Shakespeare Wonderbow from a buddys dad and I would like to know more about it. When I got it it was spray painted with green and brown spraypaint. I stripped all the spraypaint off to find a very nice looking bow with Shakespeare Wonderbow wrote on it but I can not make out what model it is. I am wanting to find out which one it is so I can know string length draw weight and lenght. I am wanting to hunt with this bow in the future so I am also looking for some advise on what to protect it with. I do not have any pictures of the bow otherwise i would post some up but I can tell you it has white laminate limbs. I know I have not given yall much information but I really hope that I can get some information from yall. Thanks for any help.
                                Chandler


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 15, 2010)

chandler,
 i did a little checking for you. it could be a 1959 or 61 bow.

 if you measure the bow from string noc to string noc, one of the guys hear can make a string for you, then take it to a bow shop or someone with a bow scale and check the poundage.

 does the bow look like this?
http://archeryarchives.com/Shakebowfiles_files/s1959.htm

hope that helps, 
dave


----------



## Necedah (Feb 15, 2010)

Shakespeare has been producing fishing equipment since the late 1800's. In 1959 Shakespeare aquired Parabow Archery Inc. and begain the Shakespeare line of archery equipment. In 1967 Shakespeare aquired Root Archery. Root Archery had been a supplier to Shakespeare for a number of years. Shakespeare closed the line of archery equipment in 1976.Shakespeare was about to come out with a line of compound bows. Only proto-types were made. If you run across a Shakespeare compound bow it is one of a kind. 
I've been shooting Shakespeare wonderbows all my life and love them. They are fast, smooth shooters.
Some things you may want to check for is limb twist. Lay the bow flat on the floor. If the limbs surfaces are parallel and flat on the floor your OK. If the bow rocks back and forth and one of the limbs is noticably twisted you may have a problem. Many limb twists can be corrected by twisting the limb in the opposite direction. 
If the length and weight information is not on the bow, you can take it to any archery shop and they can test it and and measure it for the correct string length. 
Post some pics and ask more questions. 

Dave


----------



## spotchasser (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info thus far I will try to get some pictures on here some time soon which may help a ton. Thanks again
                               Chandler


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 16, 2010)

chandler,

 did the picture on that link match your bow?


----------



## spotchasser (Feb 16, 2010)

im not sure i think the handle is  one type of wood not mixed. I have the bow at my parents house right now due to my recent move so i will have to get to there house to get it so i can get some pictures on here


----------



## spotchasser (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I got my bow last night and took a pictures but dont have an idea of how to post them but before I figure that out I would like to know what pictures you guys would need to tell what kind of bow it is?


----------



## frankwright (Mar 2, 2010)

A picture of the bow front and back and a close up of any markings or writings on the bow.
There are tutorials here for posting pictures, do a search and you will find it.


----------

